# Operation Iraqi Freedom O.I.F I



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Iraq War O.I.F I Personal Photos
Here is a picture of me next to my M1A1 Abrams Tank, I was the Gunner on C-34. This was in 2003 my first tour in Iraq with the 1-66 Armor 4ID out of Fort Hood, TEXAS.
if you have any personal Iraq War photos please post them here so we can witness your sacrifice and honor you.
Samara, Iraq 2003 M1A1 Abrams Tank:


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Photo of me with Lieutenant General Ricardo S. Sanchez at F.O.B Brassfield/Mora 2003
More info of Lieutenant General Ricardo S. Sanchez found below.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ricardo_Sanchez


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Lunch at War: nothing like a little dust on your food... 
Eating on top of my M1A1 Abrams Tank: Samara, Iraq


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

M1A1 Abrams Tank and me Samara, Iraq:


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Iraq History: Samara, Iraq


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Why, I am proud to serve the Iraqi people: This is worth fighting for, the future of the Iraqi children.


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Why we are here for, these children thats why..........


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Geraldo Rivera From Fox News in Sammara, Iraq for the battle of 30 November 2003.
Lorenzo


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Clear Creek PX in Iraq 2003


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Fellowship:


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

More Fellowship


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

TCP Operations in 2003:


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

\


Here is one of the medals, I was given in 2003:
Lorenzo


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)

Award Document:
Lorenzo


----------



## Iraqi Militaria (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Frisco-Kid (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your great pictures, Sgt. Luna. And thank you for your service.


----------



## DKC32 (May 31, 2011)

*Not FOB Brassfield Mora*

That is not FOB Brassfield Mora...the picture taken with General Sanchez was at FOB Stoddard.  I was in B Company while you were there.


----------

